# African River Cichlids Species Mixing options



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I want to start off that I am new to the cichlids but love the little fish. I am looking at starting a new tank and after surfing the internet for a while found what looked like a good mix of species. All the cichlids I am looking at the tank are african and river or non-rift lake species. I am going to have a 55g tank and plan to have a pair of A. Thomasi a 1:3 or 1:2 ratio of P. Multicolor and a pair of Kribs. I will have some Congo tetras as a dither fish and about 3-4 small synodontis catfish(specific species undecided) I am looking at another possible dwarf cichlid species I could get with Buffalo Head Cichlids and Jewel Cichlids as possibles. Any advice or input would be appreciated.


----------



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

As a side note I am also planning on making this a well planted tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My recommendation is as follows.

Go with two species in your 55 gallon, and stick to two of the species you've listed at first. A. thomasi, multicolor, or kribs. They might be difficult to obtain, but Pelvicachromis taeniatus are beautiful fish, and you could go with two males and four females in your tank. P. taeniatus are some of the prettiest cichlids you can get, I'm not sure why they haven't caught on more.

As far as a catfish, I would suggest going with Synodontis nigriventris, the common upside down catfish. They are a schooling catfish, and like being kept in groups of more than six, I would go with eight in your tank. They really like floating plants as well.


----------



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Any suggestion? I found a store that stocks Kribs. I would like either A. Thomasi or P. Multicolor but haven't been able to find them though I have seen the occasional Buffalo Head and Jewels are everywhere.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with Fogelhund's suggestions. I might also add that Pelvicachromis subocellatus is another beautiful fish that can sometimes be found if you look hard enough.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mirro90 said:


> Any suggestion? I found a store that stocks Kribs. I would like either A. Thomasi or P. Multicolor but haven't been able to find them though I have seen the occasional Buffalo Head and Jewels are everywhere.


I would look at Aquabid.


----------



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I'll give it a look. Still appreciate any other advice. Diverse opinions for good decisions.


----------



## Skeezer (Jan 10, 2013)

Love my Pelvichies. Sorry for the water spots.

'' Taeniatus









'' Pulcher


----------



## Brainskin (Mar 6, 2013)

I would stress to be careful what you wish for. A pair of any of these river cichlids can be beautiful. However, a pair, meaning a male and female, is likely not going to remain a pair for very long. They are prolific breeders most of the time. It is amazing to watch, with Kribs being good parents usually following around the brood and chasing the other fish away. However, if the second brood is 1-2mths later, and the third another 1-2 mths after that, and so on, it gradually can become an issue. Often getting a pair of the same gender in a large aquarium can make things easier, unless desiring a lot of Kribs, or the similar Pelvicachromis Ts (like a more colorful version of Kribs). Good luck.


----------

